# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  Акинатор

## BiZ111

*ДЖИНН, УГАДЫВАЮЩИЙ ВАШИ МЫСЛИ* 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Я его победил:ae:

----------


## BiZ111

> Я его победил:ae:


Надеюсь, свой загаданный образ ты занёс в его базу ответов

----------


## Malaya

какой -то странный чувак...
ничего не угадал..хД

----------


## brown

nice posts..................

----------

